#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Lening aan vriend

## Redouane21

Salaam beste broeders en zusters.
Ik heb een vraag omtrent het uitlenen van geld.
Ik heb nu bijna een jaar geleden een groot bedrag uitgeleend aan een vriend van mij die in de problemen zat. Nu 1j later heeft die zijn Problemen opgelost en moet hij mij nu nog terugbetalen. Nu wilt hij mij 200 extra geven omdat ik hem dus had geholpen en nooit om mijn geld vroeg.
Is het haraam als ik dat accepteer?
Volgens mij is dat hetzelfde als rente maar hij zegt dat het een soort van cadeau is omdat ik hem heb geholpen in een moeilijke periode.
Alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp!

----------


## muhammed9991

Dit is een geschenk , Allah is voor geschenken.

----------

